
Here’s how much it costs to launch a 51% attack on PoW cryptocurrencies - sahin-boydas
https://thenextweb.com/hardfork/2018/05/30/heres-how-much-it-costs-to-launch-a-51-attack-on-pow-cryptocurrencies/
======
privong
Previously discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17173051](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17173051)

